# Harlequin Rasbora tank mates?



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tank that I would like to set up as a community tank. Currently I have one Harlequin Rasbora in my 55 but he needs some friends. I'd like to get at least two more Rasboras and put them in the 20. 

What would go well with a group of them? I'd really like some kind of gouramis, but any suggestions would help?


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon NPT community with 12 harlequin rasboras, 3 german blue rams, 1 powder blue dwarf gourami, and 2 otos. It is a really fun tank, probably my favorite. Every other month my harlequins spawn as do my german blue rams. Of course, all of the eggs are quickly gobbled up, but it is still a fun thing to see.
Whatever you decide to do I would get at least 5 more harlequins as they do much better in larger groups.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

That sounds like a great tank! Thank you, I definitely will be getting more harlequins. I was just afraid of overstocking.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That tank sounds beautiful! I may have to re-stock my tank in that fashion when the current inhabitants cross the rainbow bridge.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

If you ever have any other stocking questions you can use http://aqadvisor.com


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Do be careful with AqAdvisor - always check on here first. It's good as a very general guide, but it can be quite inaccurate.


----------

